# iphone 4 vs iphone 3



## socialwebexpert (Aug 24, 2010)

what do you think?
do u like the new released apple iphone 4
or do u like your previous one
need your opinions
thanks


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Well, the iPhone 4 is my first iDevice.  I love the retinal display.  I played with the iPhone 3GS quite a bit amd found it harder to read websites on and slower to open apps.  I do like the design of the 3GS better, it feels nicer to hold.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I love my iPhone4, I'm impressed by how much nicer it is than my iphone3. I think a lot of that ha to do with the display and the camera. I use my phone's camera quite a lot and i find the iPhone 4 to be much improved.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

I have had the iPhone 3 and now the iPhone 4.  In my opinion, they aren't even close.  The 4 is much faster and the display is easier to read.  I hardly ever used the internet on the 3 version because it was so hard for me to read but I use it all the time on the 4.  Not to mention face talk. I can talk to my grandkids in Texas and I get to look at them while we talk.


----------



## Toshmain (Aug 30, 2010)

I love my iphone4.  I had the 3G and didn't upgrade to the 3GS because I just didn't think it was that much of an improvement.  But the iphone 4 is fast, does everything I need it to do, and I never had a problem with the antennae.  I tried to see if I could replicate the problem, but I just couldn't.


----------



## waynep (Dec 22, 2009)

Toshmain said:


> I love my iphone4. I had the 3G and didn't upgrade to the 3GS because I just didn't think it was that much of an improvement. But the iphone 4 is fast, does everything I need it to do, and I never had a problem with the antennae. I tried to see if I could replicate the problem, but I just couldn't.


If you have a case on the iphone4, you won't have the problem. It's only there when you have a naked phone.


----------



## jeryloves (Sep 1, 2010)

i phone 4 rocks!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I've had a 2nd gen. iPhone, a 3GS, and now a 4, and I think they just keep getting better and better. The 4 is much faster, and the camera is certainly better than even the 3GS. I haven't had any problems at all with the dropped calls issue, either.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

I just got a Piel Frama case for my 3GS, will this fit the iphone 4, or will I have to order a new one (when I upgrade)?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I went from the 3GS to the 4 and love it. The resolution is much better and it is faster.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Ruby296 said:


> I just got a Piel Frama case for my 3GS, will this fit the iphone 4, or will I have to order a new one (when I upgrade)?


How do you like the Piel Frama case? Which one did you buy? How about a few pictures?


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

corkyb said:


> How do you like the Piel Frama case? Which one did you buy? How about a few pictures?


I like it so far...got the one that snaps shut. Didn't want magnets as they can mess w/your CC's. I can email
you some pics in the am if you'd like.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Ruby296 said:


> I like it so far...got the one that snaps shut. Didn't want magnets as they can mess w/your CC's. I can email
> you some pics in the am if you'd like.


I would like! email to corkybny at gmail dot com


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

corkyb said:


> I would like! email to corkybny at gmail dot com


just emailed them to you, used iPhone to take pics so it's just the empty case. I got it from Amazon as shipping was free.


----------



## Daniel Pyle (Aug 13, 2010)

I love my iPhone 4.  The screen resolution is fantastic.  

I have an iPad and use it all the time (in fact, I'm typing this post on it), but I still sometimes pull out my iPhone to read because the text is just so super crisp.


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

Cindy416 said:


> I've had a 2nd gen. iPhone, a 3GS, and now a 4, and I think they just keep getting better and better. The 4 is much faster, and the camera is certainly better than even the 3GS. I haven't had any problems at all with the dropped calls issue, either.


Okay, no chance of a 4 anytime soon, but I'm wondering what makes the camera better--can it zoom?

And, for all the other sad 3 owners out there, what's your favorite camera app?


----------



## Daniel Pyle (Aug 13, 2010)

CNDudley said:


> Okay, no chance of a 4 anytime soon, but I'm wondering what makes the camera better--can it zoom?
> 
> And, for all the other sad 3 owners out there, what's your favorite camera app?


Yes, it does zoom, and it's 5MP. They changed something on the image sensor, too. I can't remember what exactly, but it takes great pictures.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I have the 5, but I still use the gorillacam app. It's an incredible app and will greatly enhance the quality of your iPhone 3G pics. Especially with the stabilization set to high.


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

hsuthard said:


> I have the 5, but I still use the gorillacam app. It's an incredible app and will greatly enhance the quality of your iPhone 3G pics. Especially with the stabilization set to high.


thanks, Holly. Downloading the app now!


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

Happy to share my first pic taken with GorillaCam on my iPhone 3. Probably could have been clearer, but the homeowners would have thought I was weird if I had parked and gotten out.

To be filed under "Words You Don't Often See Together":


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I can't read it; it's too dark on my monitor.  Is it me?


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

corkyb said:


> I can't read it; it's too dark on my monitor. Is it me?


Rats! The Gorillacam didn't work? It's a lovely banner reading: "Christ the King Sausage Fest."


----------

